# Hypo coastals



## triptych_angel (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey

Has anyone got any pics of hypo coastals? Just curious as to what they look like. 

Cheers
Emz


----------



## Bigblackdog (Jul 4, 2006)

Go to www.reptilicusreptiles.net

Don't get too excited, they're in the US :cry:


----------



## triptych_angel (Jul 4, 2006)

That doesnt say anything about hypos! Or does it...maybe im blind?


----------



## triptych_angel (Jul 4, 2006)

Nevermind! found it!


----------



## Bigblackdog (Jul 4, 2006)

D'oh!
Sorry, must have my sites confused.
It was... :|


----------



## Spike14 (Jul 4, 2006)

I've got a pic of rucuss.NZ's hypo coastal, if he says i can post it i will


----------



## triptych_angel (Jul 4, 2006)

sweet! hopefully it will be ok!


----------



## rucuss.NZ (Jul 4, 2006)

post it if you want.


----------



## triptych_angel (Jul 4, 2006)

Do eeeeeeeet!


----------



## Spike14 (Jul 4, 2006)

here it is, was at the Mac herp show... sorry for the dodgy pics


----------



## C'baoth (Jul 4, 2006)

Here's one


----------



## triptych_angel (Jul 4, 2006)

oh i remember that one now....it stayed in its hide most of the night if i remember correctly...beautiful


----------



## triptych_angel (Jul 4, 2006)

hrmz one of my coastal hatchies is very light like that, although not sure if it is actually hypo or not.


----------



## elapid68 (Jul 4, 2006)

Here's a shot of my boy, not sure if hypo or just light in colour. Would anyone hazzard a guess.


----------



## triptych_angel (Jul 4, 2006)

Here is mine, a few people have commented that he is hypo, but im not sure.. whats the consensus?


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 4, 2006)

I would say that both are not hypos as they do not have "reduced" black. They just don't have much black in their patterns. With the hypo at the top of the page, you can see where there should be black, but there isn't. JMO.


----------



## elapid68 (Jul 4, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> I would say that both are not hypos as they do not have "reduced" black. They just don't have much black in their patterns.



Cool, Thanks


----------



## triptych_angel (Jul 4, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> I would say that both are not hypos as they do not have "reduced" black. They just don't have much black in their patterns. With the hypo at the top of the page, you can see where there should be black, but there isn't. JMO.



Cheers for that, I just have had different opinion and was wondering myself.


----------



## Glimmerman (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't know if it a hypo but I like it. A few ppl would say yes, I would be more incline to wait afew years and see how it goes.


----------



## snakehunter (Jul 4, 2006)

hey MrBredli isn't that a bit of a contradiction, 'hypos have reduced black, but the other non hypos don't have much black, means the same thing


----------



## hugsta (Jul 4, 2006)

Was going to say the same thing snakehunter, hypo means reduced black, so it can still have some black in it and be considered a hypo. The problem with coastals is they start off with minimal or no black and develop it as they get older. RucussNZ is what I would consider a hypo as it is a few years old and has less black than normal, the others are only young and may yet develop some black. Only time will tell.


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 4, 2006)

I know, i was thinking the same thing as i was typing it, it's hard to find the right words. What i meant is where there should be black, it is visibly reduced or absent thus making a 'hypo'. The above 2 snakes have all the black where it should be (for the pattern they have). Hope that makes a little more sense.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 4, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> I know, i was thinking the same thing as i was typing it, it's hard to find the right words. What i meant is where there should be black, it is visibly reduced or absent thus making a 'hypo'. The above 2 snakes have all the black where it should be (for the pattern they have). Hope that makes a little more sense.



aha, yeah, sure, mmmm, whatever you say........keep digging. :wink:  :lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 4, 2006)

Okie dokie..  Have a look at the hypo at the top of the page, you can see where the black around the blotches is not complete. There should be a thick line of black around each blotch, but there is not. If the snake pictured at the bottom does not develop any more black than it already has, i would call it a hypo, but i'd expect alot of black to come through around those blotches as it grows. The snake second from bottom has clearly defined black markings so i wouldn't call it 'hypo'.

Should i dig deeper?


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 5, 2006)

Just like the B&amp;Y or B&amp;G thread, the term hypo is used too loosely also.
So many people making up labels to define an animal than tossing that label around like salad, no wonder there is so much confusing &amp; contradictory information around. Both those animals could be percieved as either light fazed or Hypomenalistic. It comes down to personal opinion &amp; how you see the animal.


----------



## Retic (Jul 5, 2006)

It's impossible to say if the hatchlings are hypo as, like Hugsta said, Coastals usually have little or no black when young. The adult is without doubt a hypo.


----------



## triptych_angel (Jul 5, 2006)

Cheers guys! only time will tell then!


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 5, 2006)

hypo coastal


----------



## junglemad (Jul 5, 2006)

i was wondering when you were going to trump in Rob...


----------



## Retic (Jul 5, 2006)

That snake would look better with a bit of black I reckon.


----------



## hornet (Jul 5, 2006)

i'm in love, pitty they so expensive


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 5, 2006)

ha ha ha, yeah the wind has dripped so ive been hunting and gathering in the ocean,(someones got to do it), cleaned up on coral trout, red throat, and a few other delectable treats. May have to venture out again tonite. :wink:


----------



## junglemad (Jul 5, 2006)

thanks for doing that Rob. as sydeny is fished out we southerners are counting on your fish culling efforts. may your barbecue never cool!


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 5, 2006)

sorry wind has dropped not dripped.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 5, 2006)

thats ok junglemad, ill catch a few for ya,( and them eat them for you, thinking nice thoughts as i do.) :wink:


----------



## junglemad (Jul 5, 2006)

there are quite a lot of pix of brownish coastals that are suspected hypo. The numbers taper off as they get older and colour the same as their siblings. I have noticed only a few yearling or older hypo carpet snakes around


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 5, 2006)

Hypomenalistic means reduced black pigmentation.
But there is no set rule as to how much reduction in colour is needed to constitute what makes a hypo. So any amount of reduction could be percieved as a hypo. As I said another term/label tossed around loosely in the hobby.


----------



## Lurk (Jul 5, 2006)

They do not appear to be Hypo to me  
I thought no black pigment at all was hypomelonistic at least in the case of Bredli's .I do not know about Coastals but I presume there would be no difference.I have seen a few pale Coastals such as the one Angel showed in the picture but have never thought of them as Hypo.
Just my view on it


----------



## steve6610 (Jul 5, 2006)

hi lurk,
as stated above in other posts, hypo means reduced black, not no black, as you can see from the hot one trueblue posted a pic of, it still has a very small amount of black, so your reasoning would class trueblues as a normal coastal which it isn't, 
over the last couple of years i've seen the hypo's having less and less black through breeding for hypo, but that doesn't mean the older types aren't hypo any more, and as for hypo bredlis they are the same, some hypo bredlis develope black markings towards their tails, but that doesn't mean they are no longer hypos,

just my opinion and i could be wrong, 

cheers,
steve...........


----------



## Retic (Jul 5, 2006)

Absolutely right Steve, most hypo Bredli get some black on their tail as they get older. As you say Hypo just means reduced black not no black.


----------



## Jason (Jul 5, 2006)

great pics, every one. imo it will probably darken up as it ages, but you will have to wait and see. either way i think it will be a great snake, regardless of the outcome.


----------



## rucuss.NZ (Jul 5, 2006)

hey rob i have to stop buying from the same pet shop as you (hahahahaha)


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 5, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## zobo (Jul 15, 2006)

C'boath, your PM does not seem to work, so if you read this PM me or email me on [email protected] . In regard to the hypo you have.
thanks
zobo


----------



## krusty (Jul 15, 2006)

that is a great looking python you have there TB.....
do you breed them or is that the only one you have.


----------



## foxysnake (Jul 15, 2006)

Here is a series of pics of my (normal not hypo) snake from hatchling to a few months ago. He had barely any colour as a hatchy, which he than 'grew'. He was not sold to me as a hypo, I just liked his colouring. The last photo of him is at least 6 months old and he has almost solid black lines around his patterning.


----------



## Beechy (Jul 15, 2006)

triptych_angel, I'd say it's a hypo as it has no black


----------



## Retic (Jul 16, 2006)

It actually has lots of black as can be seen in the last photo but again hypo does not mean NO black it means reduced black.


----------



## foxysnake (Jul 16, 2006)

triptych_angel How old is your snake?


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 16, 2006)

Krusty, yeah i breed them, i have about 15 of them, and a few that ive given out to freinds to raise and breed for me.
(got to stop somewhere).


----------



## krusty (Jul 16, 2006)

i would love to buy a realy nice hypo but dont know any breeders so can any one pm me some breeders names and contact details that would be great.


----------



## foxysnake (Jul 16, 2006)

Umm, pm Trueblue.


----------



## iceman (Jul 16, 2006)

yes the little guys trueblue gave me r coming along nicely.


----------



## krusty (Jul 16, 2006)

do you have any pic iceman would love to see them.
i have just pm'd trueblue.


----------



## iceman (Jul 16, 2006)

this is just one of my little guys.


----------



## iceman (Jul 16, 2006)

one more pic.


----------



## krusty (Jul 16, 2006)

very nice that one in the second pic is what i a looking for a pair just like that would be great.


----------



## triptych_angel (Jul 16, 2006)

foxysnake said:


> triptych_angel How old is your snake?



He is about 5 months old now


----------



## iceman (Jul 16, 2006)

if u dont mind me asking, how much did you pay for him???


----------



## Tristis (Jul 16, 2006)

are there any pics of adults? all the pics sofare are young animals.


----------



## Retic (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes most coastals look like hypos as juveniles. It would be interesting to see how they change or not.


----------



## Turpsss (Jul 16, 2006)

Sorry to be dumb.But what do hypo mean, x bread?


----------



## Retic (Jul 16, 2006)

Hypo, hypomelanistic, means the animal has REDUCED black. Not lacking black as some seem to think.


----------



## C'baoth (Jul 16, 2006)

Kinda like Micheal Jackson .


----------



## foxysnake (Jul 16, 2006)

triptych_angel I really doubt that your snake is a hypo, but I guess time will tell, you'l just have to wait and see if it gets black markings as it gets older.


----------



## Turpsss (Jul 16, 2006)

*Hypo*

Sorry to sound dumb ,what does the term HYPO mean


----------



## Turpsss (Jul 16, 2006)

*Hypo*

  thanks ,im new at this computer stuff


----------



## Retic (Jul 16, 2006)

I answered you last time you asked above.


----------



## krusty (Jul 16, 2006)

Tristis said:


> are there any pics of adults? all the pics sofare are young animals.



like tristis said any adult pics,would love to see some.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 16, 2006)

adult male hypo


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 16, 2006)

adult female hypo


----------



## alby (Jul 16, 2006)

hahaha holly crap look how big his head is and he dont look a happy chappy nice snakie true blue


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 16, 2006)

another one.


----------



## Retic (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm not sure if I would class the female as a hypo or some other weird morph, she has a lot of black but a unusual pattern, nice looking snake.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 16, 2006)

shes a definite hypo, no dought about it.


----------



## Ricko (Jul 16, 2006)

pretty cool looking snakes tb. any more pics you wanna show us of some?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 16, 2006)

Well folks, it appears that if you want a hypo you need to see TrueBlue. AND if you buy one this year you will be eligible to attend the herp social event of the decade. Perhaps we need some prices Rob so people can pre order.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 16, 2006)

they range from $500ea for average animals,(still very hot), to what people call super hypos??, $800-1000ea.
Will only have a clutch of averages this season as some are resting and others maturing for next season.
Next year will be the hypo year of all hypo years. :wink:


----------



## Retic (Jul 16, 2006)

Yeah well I guess she is just a hypo with a lot of black. :wink:


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 16, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## Retic (Jul 16, 2006)

Don't get me wrong it's a great looking snake and there really is no need to roll your eyes but even compared to the other 2 she is very black.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 16, 2006)

Well boa if you saw her in person your opinion would change drastically, she is the animal that everyone that has seen her comments the most about. (its not a good pic of her, shes a golden brown with black rings some define some not). Those three adults and another female that i dont have a pic of and died of cancer,(leukemia), a few years back are the founding breeding stock of my hypos,(all unrelated), she acually has produced the best hypos by far and its her young that will breed next season and produce some real awsome stuff. mark my words.


----------



## Retic (Jul 16, 2006)

That's fine, sorry if I hit a nerve. :wink: I'm not sure how my opinion would change unless I would think she was in fact a very ordinary looking snake ? She is a really unusual looking snake, the other 2 seems much more hypo that's all. She appears to have a large amount of black which doesn't detract from her being a good looking snake.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 16, 2006)

she is about 75-80% golden, the rest black rings and faint black rings. the only solid black rings are on the last 3rd. More hypo than most hypos.
No nerve hit at all, i know what she is and what she produces. :wink:


----------



## iceman (Jul 17, 2006)

dose anyone have anymore hypo pic's????


----------



## Jason (Jul 17, 2006)

great pics, its good to see some pics of the adults, unfortunatly i dont see many.


----------



## Jungleland (Jul 17, 2006)

True blue that's really nice hypo animals you have, Tim from URS got some hot pairing going at the moment as well, I went there last week and had a chance to have a look. Iceman here's one of my pairs, perhaps not as reduced as some that's been posted but still is a hypo and yes they are adults


----------



## SnakePower (Jul 17, 2006)

I was wondering if you were going to show anything off Joel, so I suppose I should post something special as well! This is a male Hypo I am breeding this season, and a nearly 2yr old female. The female in anyone's books has got to be an awesome genuine hypo coastal!
Enjoy,


----------



## SnakePower (Jul 17, 2006)

I was wondering if you were going to show anything off Jungleland, I have heard that you get some awesome hypos. I suppose I should join in and post something special as well! This is a nearly 2yr old female. She will be brredig for sure next year! This female in anyone's books has got to be an awesome genuine hypo coastal!
Enjoy... :shock: 
S.P.


----------



## SnakePower (Jul 17, 2006)

sorry about the stuff up! lol. I couldn't get the two pics on, so I changed and somehow posted both!


----------



## rexs1 (Jul 17, 2006)

nice snake sp

nick


----------



## SnakePower (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks Nick, Yeah she's definately one of my favourites! But then again, gotta lov'em all! ... Right? LOL.


----------



## Retic (Jul 18, 2006)

Absolutely, that is a beautiful snake, very little black.



SnakePower said:


> I was wondering if you were going to show anything off Jungleland, I have heard that you get some awesome hypos. I suppose I should join in and post something special as well! This is a nearly 2yr old female. She will be brredig for sure next year! This female in anyone's books has got to be an awesome genuine hypo coastal!
> Enjoy... :shock:
> S.P.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 18, 2006)

Love the hypos guys never can see enough of them


----------



## SnakePower (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Boa, she appriciates the compliment! 
Agree with you Roger, hypos are HOT!


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice hypos guys and trueblue that female hypo is a stunner......... 8)


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 20, 2006)

awesome looking snakes guyz


----------

